# Hi everyone



## armstrng (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Joining here hoping to hear stories of what others are experiencing. Been very unhappy for a while, wanting to share parts of my story, get advice.

Will start by reading your stories.

JA


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM!


----------

